# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  Self-driving trucks, Kodiak Robotics, Inc., transportation, trucking, railroad, Mountain View, California, USA, Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Kodiak Robotics, Inc.

kodiak.ai/technology

----------


## Airicist

Kodiak Robotics - Redefining long-haul trucking

Apr 3, 2019




> Last year, we founded Kodiak with a mission to redefine long-haul trucking. Today, less than one year later, we are proud to announce that our trucks are on the road as we begin testing in California. As we work to put more trucks on the road, we’re also expanding our team.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Kodiak Robotics hits milestone in driverless trucking (with video)"
Self-driving truck technology company completes over 800 miles of highway driving without intervention from a safety driver

by Linda Baker
January 11, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Kodiak disengage free delivery | Day | SB | 10x

Jan 11, 2021

"Delivering freight. Disengage free."

by Andreas Wendel
January 11, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "BMW i Ventures invests in autonomous truck technology company Kodiak Robotics"

by Rebecca Bellan
June 24, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Kodiak’s autonomous technology is changing the way goods move

Sep 28, 2021




> See how Kodiak’s self-driving technology, the Kodiak Driver, can change the way you move goods.

----------


## Airicist2

Meet the Kodiak Driver

Sep 28, 2021




> Meet the Kodiak Driver—the most advanced tech stack in self-driving trucking.
> 
> About Kodiak:
> Kodiak Robotics, Inc. was founded in 2018 to develop autonomous technology that carries freight forward—so people, partners, and the planet thrive. Kodiak is building and operating autonomous trucks designed to operate on highway routes, making the freight industry safer and more efficient. Today, Kodiak delivers freight daily, operating autonomously on the highway portion of the route.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Kodiak Robotics to expand autonomous trucking with $125M"

by Kyle Wiggers
November 10, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Kodiak Robotics’ founder explains why autonomous freight could brush off inflation"

by Rebecca Bellan
July 17, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "IKEA teams with self-driving truck startup Kodiak Robotics to test deliveries in Texas"

by John Rosevear
October 18, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Kodiak self-driving truck vs. tire blowout

Nov 10, 2022




> Kodiak is the first self-driving trucking company to demonstrate how our autonomous technology, the kodiakDriver, can maintain complete control of the truck even after suffering a catastrophic tire blowout. The kodiakDriver can actually maintain such precise control that the vehicle doesn’t even leave the lane.


kodiak.ai/news/tire-blowouts

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Kodiak Robotics snags $49.9M army contract for autonomous vehicles"

by Brianna Wessling
December 6, 2022

----------

